# Tetra Cool Box!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Why can't North America have something cool like this! Then we will all be worry free of the heat in our shrimp tank!

http://www.tetra-jp.com/products/goods/goods06/

They only cost around $100 cdn in Japan's retail store!!! O_O very affordable!!!

$7800 yen... = $101...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

well it's just a chiller.

i'm curious as to where everyone keeps their tanks?

I heard it's very difficult to raise juvie crs with temps that fluctuate throughout the day. The basement I guess would be the best spot.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, if it's true that fluctuating temps cause big problems I am done before I start.. Tenth floor, SW corner apartment, solar heat gain up the wazoo all summer, extreme heating all winter so the north side folks dont' get too cold. All my tanks just now are in a South facing window with a big balcony overhang outside. I keep the balcony door open for ventilation, and I have a window AC, but it's right behind the tanks. There is really nowhere else to put them. So far, temps have remained below 80 F, but I turn out the light and open the lid on the 30G.. the 5Gs have open tops and their lights are a few inches above, so they don't get as warm, at least, not yet. Got to figure a way to mount fans for them all before the real summer heat hits.

I'd be happy just to get those little tank mount fans that site shows. I've not seen anything like them here either.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I know Lucky's sells the tank mount fans. They are made by Jebo and come with 2,4 or 6 fans.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> well it's just a chiller.


Economical Chiller

Coralife / JBJ 1/10 hp chiller - $500+


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I missed the chance to pick up a set in S.Korea. I didn't think I needed it when I was living at my parents house but once I moved to my condo downtown it goes from 22 to 26 sometimes in 1 day even with a fan blowing over the water. 
I think the best thing to do is get a small themometer and taking multiple readings throughout the day in many different place and see where it is most stable and cool. Just by picking a good temp zone can save you a ton of hassle and worry in the near future.
The window unfortunately is one of the worst places to put a tank, due to the extremes of toronto winters and summers. 

Mine is currently in the laundry room which was a huge mistake. The dryer can heat up the small room in no time. I think the best bet would be getting a chiller, but I don't know how effective they are at keeping the temp stablized.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It should be pretty stabilize, because many people use chiller for marine and if it isnt, the corals will melt @ high temperature


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I know Lucky's sells the tank mount fans. They are made by Jebo and come with 2,4 or 6 fans.


This is the one I use. It's got 3 speed settings with A LOT of power. A good solution if you have a stand or table beside your tank. You have even mount it onto a wall or ceiling.

As for the $100 chiller. I bet you can find cheap ones on ebay that's close to that price. But like I said. I have no experience with the stability of chillers and until recently always thought they were meant for breeders in tailand or hong kong.

http://m.canadiantire.ca/mt/www.can...Tech+Force+High+Performance+Fan.jsp?locale=en


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Those fans are expensive though last I checked. Like what? $70 for a 3 or 4 fan set? That's why I did my DIY fan, it works for the summer we have here and cost me less than $10 to make one (I got the power supply's for free). 

I'm upgrading the fan to use a more powerful ones. The other day when it hit 30+ my tank was 24, I'm a bit worried when it gets hotter. I believe a 60CFM fan for a 20G should deal with any Toronto summer day (if it gets really hot, AC will be on so shouldn't be an issue for those 36 degree days).

From my experience, the fan has to blow directly at the water surface and as close as possible to get the maximum cooling effects. Blowing on the tank glass from outside of the tank is useless, I have tried it all. It's not the wind that lowers the temperature, it's the vaporization (water absorbs a lot of heat when turning into gas form from liquid form)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hm, the pricing of the CR-2 and CR-3 aren't that much more than the CR-1...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Come to think of it, I used to have a fan you could mount on the wall, but it died. And I've no wall to mount one on anyway, not where the tanks are. But maybe those little personal clip one ones would work ? At least 'til I get my new hood built.. I want to build in fans for that. Have to admit, the ones made for the purpose certainly LOOK nicer !


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

less fancy, but still tank mountable

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JEBO-Aquarium-Single-Cooling-Fan-30L-Fish-Tank-F-6020-/160772045430


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, it appears that one you mentioned is only good for countries using 220 volt electric supply. If you look at the prongs on the pic of the plug, they're round, so they won't fit our receptacles. Too bad, they look pretty good. I imagine you could just put a new adapter plug on them but unless you already have one, that extra cost would negate the lower price.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> I'm upgrading the fan to use a more powerful ones.


I like Arctic Cooling Freezer fan  I use them for cpu cooling!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey bigfishy, would you have any idea what a reasonable price would be for one of those fans? Was looking at them online.. they seem as though they'd be ideal for a hood..but I have no clue about computer parts.. what's fair and what's highway robbery in terms of prices ?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

These are ones you want if you don't want to bother with wiring your own power supply or have lots of fans laying around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUATEK-Chi...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d01ee80af

If you ebay search them, they have 2, 4, 6 fan versions depending on your tank size.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Hey bigfishy, would you have any idea what a reasonable price would be for one of those fans? Was looking at them online.. they seem as though they'd be ideal for a hood..but I have no clue about computer parts.. what's fair and what's highway robbery in terms of prices ?


$10 or less but you have to have a power supply to power them



getochkn said:


> These are ones you want if you don't want to bother with wiring your own power supply or have lots of fans laying around.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUATEK-Chi...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d01ee80af
> 
> If you ebay search them, they have 2, 4, 6 fan versions depending on your tank size.


Not sure about the noise level on those

but the arctic cooling case fans are almost virutally silent, unless you use a fan controller and crank it up!

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=025320

I like their design, bigger, longer and more fan blades

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=026763

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=026764


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, a little note on wiring your own fans.

Most AC to DC adapters that you may find, from a cell phone charger, old cordless phone or modem or whatever, are unregulated power supplies.

For example, it says 12V @ 2.1A. That means at a full 2.1A draw, they will put out 12V DC. They are made for whatever device and that is the number of amps it pulls. Now, because it's unregulated, it doesn't put out a constant voltage, only those volts at those amps. Testing one of these power supplies with a multimeter (which draws next to 0 amps) it will test at 14V, 16V, even 18V.

If you use a fan that is rated at 12V and 0.4A ( taking one I can see in front of me as an example), that is not going to put the required 2.1A to get the power supply down to 12V and with only 0.4A draw, you are going to probably end up actually still getting 14-15V out of the power supply, which can make the fans run faster than designed, run hotter than designed, etc which isn't good.

If you are going to wire your own fans to an adapter, either look for a low Amp rated 12V power supply, or wire enough fans to roughly match the number of Amps of each fan vs. the total amps of the power supply. In my example above, a [email protected] power supply, could power 5 of my 0.4A fans and each fan would get the 12V needed. You could also find a 9V adapter instead, then if the fan isn't using all the required Amps and even if the voltage is a few volts higher, the fan is designed to run at 12V and it would still be in range.

Using an old PC supply, they are regulated, meaning they put out 12V on the yellow and black wires regardless if there is 0.01A being drawn or 9A being drawn. 


Moral of the story, try to match your adapter to what your fans pull not only in volts but in terms of amps as well.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> $10 or less but you have to have a power supply to power them
> 
> Not sure about the noise level on those
> 
> ...


Yes, PC fans are great, just posting suggestions for people who don't want to wire their own fans or make a holder for them or anything. Those come with a properly rated adapter, clips to clip on, can be tilted, etc. An easier solution for the non-electronically-inclined DIY'er.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

BigFishy, have you tried using those Artic Fans for tank cooling running of a 12V source? Those are PWM fans, pulse width modulation. Those fans need 3 wires for power. 12V, ground and a control signal voltage which is sent as a pulse of voltage, the slower the pulse, the lower the voltage. They don't usually run just off 2 wires to 12v and ground as they basically get a 0v signal on the PWM line and won't spin.

Some are made to run either way but many PWM fans I've experience need that PWM signal to run at all.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

getochkn said:


> BigFishy, have you tried using those Artic Fans for tank cooling running of a 12V source? Those are PWM fans, pulse width modulation. Those fans need 3 wires for power. 12V, ground and a control signal voltage which is sent as a pulse of voltage, the slower the pulse, the lower the voltage. They don't usually run just off 2 wires to 12v and ground as they basically get a 0v signal on the PWM line and won't spin.
> 
> Some are made to run either way but many PWM fans I've experience need that PWM signal to run at all.


No 

only on computers

I never knew you can use computer fan as a fish tank cooling source till Randy show us his DIY fan kit.

It's something you guys can do an experiment with!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> No
> 
> only on computers
> 
> ...


Normal fans, no problem. PWM fans, not usually.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Boy am I glad you mentioned this detail 'G'.. I know just enough to realize I should match the amps as well as voltage but not about the 3 wires and signals etc. I don't mess around with computer stuff, I'm glad I can make my laptop work most of the time .

Those fans you cited on ebay are really nice.. price is not bad at all if you factor in the price of a new power supply for a DIY type of thing. Only problem for me is that they won't mount on my current hood, even if I left the lid up. If I took the hood off they'd be fine on the tank edge, but the hood edge is too wide to fit the 1/2 inch clamp they come with. Grrr.. I don't want to take the hood off because it stops silly critters from jumping and/or climbing out and committing suicide. sigh..It does not help that this month I am broke.. just spent a grand getting my van fixed up. oh well, never mind.. I can always just put a big fan at one end of the shelving and run it full blast on hot days. or turn on the AC.. I only worry it might cool my 5G tanks too much, as one of them is right smack in front of the AC intake. The output would likely blow over, but even the intake might be enough to cool 5G too much. I wish I had another spot to locate it for the summer. Have to see what I can come up with.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a decent fan, at decent prices? Thinking of making some holders from plexi. Clean look, and adjustable angle. Would prefer clear fans, 3 or 4 inches.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

J_T said:


> Anyone know where I can get a decent fan, at decent prices? Thinking of making some holders from plexi. Clean look, and adjustable angle. Would prefer clear fans, 3 or 4 inches.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


If you are powering them with computer power supply then any store selling computer accessory should have them. I have some 92mm/25 - 35 CFM ones that I got for 5.99. I also thought about using acrylic but I don't have experience with acrylic sheet so I use egg crate (a big piece for $12 from Home Depot that I can make probably 20 or more fan holder). Using acrylic would definitely be prettier.

You can also find those fans that come with an adapter so you can plug directly, however those tend to be less powerful (20cfm or lower) so probably will only work for nano tanks. Just for comparison, I have a 25cfm fan on a 7.5 G, when running continuously during the day, it kept the tank at 22C last week when we had 30C degree weather.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

J_T said:


> Anyone know where I can get a decent fan, at decent prices? Thinking of making some holders from plexi. Clean look, and adjustable angle. Would prefer clear fans, 3 or 4 inches.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


or buy my Acrylic Computer Case with fans for $65?

a lot of cut out! ^-^



or this too! for a lot of acrylic cut out! 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=261794#post261794


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

randy said:


> If you are powering them with computer power supply then any store selling computer accessory should have them. I have some 92mm/25 - 35 CFM ones that I got for 5.99. I also thought about using acrylic but I don't have experience with acrylic sheet so I use egg crate (a big piece for $12 from Home Depot that I can make probably 20 or more fan holder). Using acrylic would definitely be prettier.
> 
> You can also find those fans that come with an adapter so you can plug directly, however those tend to be less powerful (20cfm or lower) so probably will only work for nano tanks. Just for comparison, I have a 25cfm fan on a 7.5 G, when running continuously during the day, it kept the tank at 22C last week when we had 30C degree weather.


I would buy a power supply from a store. Just needs to match, or have a resistor added.

I'd rather find them bulk priced. I don't need a pretty box etc.

I have lots of plexi  so, I am going for that clean look. I am building a vacuum forming box this week I think, so, might do something with that too!

If they come out nice, I am sure I will stick some in the for sale forum.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

For those who don't understand....

http://translate.google.com/transla....tetra-jp.com/products/goods/goods06/&act=url

Hope the link works...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

anybody interested in a tetra cool box Cx-30 for $100ish?

thanks to a friend and his guidance, now I can get items from Japan's yahoo auction without knowing Japanese



http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c332669612?u=;hideboo378


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I might be interested in one. Let me check them out first.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

you guys can do this yourself 

This is what I used to purchase many goodies from Japan's auction

Shoppingmalljapan 

http://www.shoppingmalljapan.com/


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm in need of one, but I don't know how stable they can keep the water. Will it maintain 23 degrees for my tank constantly or does it go up to 25 C then the chiller chicks in and bring it down to 23? If that's the case it isn't stable enough.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I'm in need of one, but I don't know how stable they can keep the water. Will it maintain 23 degrees for my tank constantly or does it go up to 25 C then the chiller chicks in and bring it down to 23? If that's the case it isn't stable enough.


I just got this from kijiji for cheap! YAY! 1/15hp chiller!

This will maintain stable temperature for sure, it's going to be awesome!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I just got this from kijiji for cheap! YAY! 1/15hp chiller!
> 
> This will maintain stable temperature for sure, it's going to be awesome!


The exact one? Can you post a photo and keep us update as to how stable the temp stays throughtout the day.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

how much was it?

also do you think this thermal electric chiller will work?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermoelectr...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b023ae01


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> The exact one? Can you post a photo and keep us update as to how stable the temp stays throughtout the day.


I haven't test it out yet



CrystalMethShrimp said:


> how much was it?
> 
> also do you think this thermal electric chiller will work?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermoelectr...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b023ae01


$100

I don't think the chiller in your ebay link would actually work in Canada, because of the plug. Also, it didn't say UL approved, so it's not a wise idea to import it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Right.

How many liters/gal is it rated for?
Wanna sell it to me for $150 lol?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to try it out first 

rated for like 30Gish


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

$100, that's a killer price.


----------

